# Dann traue ich mich auch mal



## heiko-rech (22. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

nachdem ich hier ja schon einges Geschrieben habe, hier mal einige Bilder meines Teiches, den ich neu angelegt habe. Der erste Spatenstich ist nun ca. 4-5 Wochen her. Der Teich grenzt direkt an den Gemüsegarten. Um den Teich herum habe ich neben Zierpflanzen wie __ Hosta, __ Lavendel und Gräsern auch verschiedene Kräuter angepflanzt.

Der Teich selbst ist wie folgt bepflanzt:

1x Seerose
2x __ Tausendblatt
1x __ Laichkraut
1x __ Froschlöffel
2x __ Sumpfdotterblume
1x __ Wollgras
2x Carex
2x __ Schilf (siehe dazu auch https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/23358)
1x __ Quellmoos
4x Krebssschere
1x Tannwedel
__ Wasserpest
__ Pfennigkraut
2x __ Seekanne

Als Substrat habe ich verschiedene Kies- Körnungen und Rheinsand genommen. Einzelne Pflanzen sitzen in einem Substrat aus Lehmiger Erde, Kies und Sand.


So sah das noch im vergangenen Jahr aus:
Medium 5569 anzeigen
Mit diesem Minitecih hat alles angefangen:
Medium 5570 anzeigen
So sah dann vor einigen Wochen der erste Bauabschnitt aus:
Medium 5568 anzeigen
Medium 5567 anzeigen
Und so sieht es heute aus:

Blick von der Terrasse:
Medium 5577 anzeigen
Blick zur Terrasse:
Medium 5581 anzeigen
Der Teich aus verschiedenen Perspektiven:

Medium 5580 anzeigen
Medium 5579 anzeigen
Medium 5578 anzeigen
Die Seerose hat heute ihre erste Blüte geöffnet, eine weitere ist im Anmarsch.

Medium 5582 anzeigen
Der Teich grenzt direkt an den Gemüsegarten an:

Medium 5583 anzeigen
Hier noch einige Teichbewohner:

Im Teich sind 3 Goldfische, 2 __ Shubunkin und zwei männliche __ Sonnenbarsche.

Medium 5573 anzeigen
Medium 5572 anzeigen
Die ersten Insekten sind auch schon da:
Medium 5575 anzeigen
Medium 5574 anzeigen
Medium 5571 anzeigen
Nun noch zur Technik:

Teichvolumen : 2800 Liter, laut Wasseruhr.
Filter: Baumarktfilter + Pumpe, ausgelegt für 4000 Liter, inkl. UVC
2x Teichbelüfter, einer davon geht in den Filter, einer ist bereits für den Winter zum Freihalten installiert.
Folie: 1mm PVC Folie von Heissner, Fließ darunter.
Tiefste Stelle, 1,2m

Die Ufergestaltung werde ich nochmal überarbeiten, da komen noch Ufermatten dran. Der Filter wird vermutlich nicht der Weisheit letzter Schluss sein, da mache ich mir im Winter Gedanken über einen Eigenbau.

Im kommenden Jahr werde ich noch ein kleines Filterbecken mit Bachlauf anlegen. In diesem Jahr bleibt der Einlauf mit dem grauen Rohr noch.

Ich denke ich habe beim Bau schon den einen oder anderen Fehler gemacht, den ich noch ausbügeln muss. Im großen und Ganzen bin aber recht zufrieden.

Dass die Pflanzen noch ein wenig kümmern ist denke ich normal oder?

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## cpausb (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko,

dein Teich sieht doch sehr gut aus  ! Ich baue gerade selber einen (ca. 9000 Liter) und weiß wie schwer es ist, was hübsches auf die Beine zu stellen. Alles andere bringt halt die Erfahrung.
Einen Bachlauf finde ich sehr wichtig ; nicht nur für den Teich, auch sehr für die Seele :smoki

Schöne Fotos.... weiter so.

Gruß
Chester


----------



## axel (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko 

Das sieht ja toll aus  
Aus Deine Dokumentation find ich Spitze 
Könnte man als Musterdokumentation befördern 
Das mit dem Pflanzenwachstum entwickelt sich mit der Zeit . Bei wächst es jetzt nach über einen Jahr auch schon besser . Braucht halt alles etwas Zeit.
Na dann mal weiter so !

lg
axel


----------



## Aristocat (22. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko!
Wirklich schön geworden, Kompliment


----------



## Eva-Maria (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko,
klasse geworden Dein/euer Teich.... ist doch glatt wieder ein Ansporn für uns,
Eva-Maria


----------



## Goldi2009 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko,

wirklich sehr schön! 

Bin auf weitere Bilder gespannt!

Anne


----------



## paper (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko,

toll ist dein Teich geworden.

Eine Frage, weißt du den Namen deiner Seerose? Hab auch so eine, aber 

geschenkt, von der ich sie bekommen habe die hat vor etlichen Jahren auch 

nur  ein Rizohm  erhalten!


----------



## marcus18488 (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko,

ist super geworden. Mit den Pflanzen muss man halt Geduld haben. In ein paar Jahren sieht es dann so aus, als wäre es noch nie anders gewesen.

Lg vom Härtsfeld Marcus


----------



## heiko-rech (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo,


paper schrieb:


> Eine Frage, weißt du den Namen deiner Seerose?



Nennt sich "__ Colorado"
[DLMURL="http://www.seerosenforum.de/Winter/Seerosen-Winterharte/Colorado/colorado.html"]
Hier ein Link[/DLMURL]

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## paper (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*



heiko-rech schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> 
> Nennt sich "__ Colorado"
> ...




Danke, Heiko!


----------



## heiko-rech (20. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo,

hier mal ein kleines Update. Es hat sich so einiges getan am Teich. Am deutlichsten sieht man das an der Ecke, in der das Wasser in den Teich einläuft. So sah das vor einigen Wochen noch aus:

 

Und heute so:

 

Eigentlich wollte ich einen reinen Bachlauf haben, ich habe mich aber dann zum Bau eines kleinen Teiches als Einlauf entschieden. Zum einen wegen der zusätzlichen Filterwirkung (wenn auch nur gering), zum anderen wollte ich auch eine Fischfreie Zone. Mal sehen, was sich dort und an den Miniteichen nebenann so einfindet. Das sah nach der ersten Bepflanzung so aus:

 

Heute, nach ca. 3 Wochen sieht es so aus:

 

Die Ufergestaltung habe ich auch komplett überarbeitet. Ich habe Ufermatten verbaut und bepflanzt. Hier einige Bilder:

 
 
 
 

Auch an der restlichen Bepflanzung ist ein wenig was passiert:

Die Pflanze, von der ich dachte es sei eine __ Calla (ist eine Zantedeschia), ist nun an einem anderen Standort. Ich habe dort nun Pfeifengras. Carex und Kräuter sind gut gewachsen.

 

Das __ Schilf, das ich in Betonkübeln eingesetzt habe, siehe diesen Link habe ich dann doch wieder rausgenommen. Es ist jetzt in einem eigenen Miniteich, in einem stabilen Mörelkübel, in ener anderen Ecke des Gartens. Stattdessen habe ich __ Zwergrohrkolben an diese Stelle gepflanzt. Weiterhin habe ich noch Chinaschilf, einen weiteren Carex und einige kleinere Gräser in die Ecke der Miniteiche gepflanzt.

Das Stück Wiese vor dem Teich gibt es auch nicht mehr, da ist nun mit Kies aufgefüllt (darunter ist natürlich dickes Fließ aus dem Straßenbau)

 

Den Baumarktfilter habe ich auch nicht mehr und auch die Pumpe wurde ersetzt. Es läuft jetzt eine 2100L Heissner Pumpe an einem selbstgebauten Filter. Das Funktioniert prima. Näheres hierzu gibt es hier.

Im kommenden Jahr werde ich noch einen anderen Bodengrund einbringen und bei Bedarf noch mehr Unterwasserpflanzen hineintun. Ich hoffe, dass die anderen Pflanzen dann auch richtig in Fahrt kommen.

Zu verbessern gibt es aber noch einiges....

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## Goldi2009 (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko,

da hast Du mächtig viel gearbeitet! Sieht gut aus.

Die Pflanzen werden nächstes Jahr den Rest erledigen.

Viele Grüße

Anne


----------



## heiko-rech (21. Sep. 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo,

und noch ein Update:

Ich habe heute die Pflanzen, die in Kübeln waren und noch nicht in Spielsand saßen neu gepflanzt. Darunter auch die __ Iris und die Sumpfdotterblumen. Die Pflanzen bekamen noch enige Düngekugeln und die Sumpfdotterblumen wurde höher gesetzt, die sie bisher gut 8-10cm unter Wasser saßen, was nicht so gut war. Nun stehen sie Oberkante Pflanzkorb = Wasserstand Teich.

 

Eigentlich wollte ich den alten Miniteich erst im kommenden Jahr neu machen, aber was solls, hab ich heute auch noch gemacht. 

Das nicht ganz altäglich an meinem Mini ist, dass es sich um zwei 90L Mörtelwannen handelt, die miteinander verbunden sind. Über ein 120er Rohr. Dummerweise ist im Winter einer der Kübel mehr abgesackt, als der andere, wodurch sich ein unterschiedlicher Wasserstand ergibt. Daher kam ich auf die Idee, einen Teil als Moorbeet zu machen, das durch den anderen Teil gespeißt wird.

So sah der Mini vor dem Umbau aus:

 

die meisten Pflanzen habe ich im großen Teich eingesetzt. Es war nur noch der Rest einer __ Sumpfdotterblume drin, die komplett im Wasser stand, fast ohe Substrat. Sie besteht fast nur aus Wurzeln:

 

Das Wasser habe ich abgepumpt die __ Wasserpest herausgenommen, an Kleinlebewesen abgefischt, was ging und den Bodengrund  des späteren Moorbeetes in den anderen Teil getan.

 

Der Moorteil und der Wasserteil sind immer noch verbunden. Damit mir die Erde aus dem Moorteil nicht in den Wasserteil gerät, habe ich das Rohr mit grober Filtermatte ausgestopft.

Anschließend habe ich den Moorteil und den runden Pflanzkübel mit einer Mischung aus Gartenerde und Spielsand befüllt. Auf diesem Bild erkennt man auch das Rohr, das die beiden Wannen verbindet.

Nachdem die Steine wieder an Ort und Stelle waren und das Holz, dass den Wannenrand ein wenig kaschieren soll auch befestigt ist, sieht das nun schon ganz gut aus. Ich habe noch eine Sumpfcalla bekommen. Wenn der Samenstand gelb wird, soll ich ihn in den Boden drücken, sie soll danndaraus wieder neu ausschlagen. Ich werds versuchen.

Hier einige Ansichten:

 

 

 

 

Im Moment fällt der Wasserstand im Wasserteil noch, und der Moorteil zieht sich noch wasser nach. Der Plan ist, bei fallendem Wasserstand im Wasserteil nur aufzufüllen, der Moorteil versorgt sich selbst.

Der Rest der Bepflanzung erfolgt dann im Frühling.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## dersil (12. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko

ich bin fasziniert über deine Pflanzenwelt
und habe eine große Bitte an dich

im Beitrag #11 hier, auf dem 5ten bis 7ten Bild sind Pflanzen zu sehen, die auf der Matte wachsen - ist doch richtig

ich :beeten das du mir deren Namen verraten kannst und willst

ich habe eine änliche Situation - wenn auch in Grau mit dem übrig gebliebenen Teichvließ was auch unter der Teichfolie liegt.
Die habe ich dann eben auch noch drüber gemacht.
Und min Fru ist damit nicht zufrieden 

Dank schon mal


----------



## heiko-rech (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo,

das war ein Pflanzenpaket von Naturagard. Da ist unter anderem __ Wasserminze mit dabei und einige andere Pflanzen. Leider kann ich dir auch nicht mehr genau sagen, was welche Pfllanze ist.

Weiter inofs findest du aber hier:
* defekter Link entfernt *

Nennt sich Ufermatten-Start-Pflanzung 

Ob das auf Teichfließ funktioniert weiß ich allerdings nicht.

Gruß

Heiko


----------



## dersil (13. Nov. 2009)

*AW: Dann traue ich mich auch mal*

Hallo Heiko

Danke  für den Link - werd mit Sicherheit mal den Katalog bestellen.

Und mit Sicherheit hier öfter reinschauen - sieht ja alles supi aus


----------

